# Peptide Powder Reconstituting



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2012)

*Peptide Powder Reconstituting*

So you now have a peptide in the form of lyophilized (freeze dried) powder. The amount of this powder should be indicated on the vial somewhere. It will likely be stated in International Units (IU's) or in Milligrams (mg).

What we need to do with this lyophilized powder is add the proper dilutent. What is a proper dilutent you ask?
bacteriostatic water

For Melanotan (I & II), PT141, CJC1295 & GHRPs, HGH, MGF, GH fragments, etc use

Bacteriostatic Water

For IGF you use an acetic acid solution. If one was not made available to you you can make the solution using 7 parts distilled water and 1 part vinegar from the grocery store. You must filter this through a sterile syringe filter before use.


*RECONSTITUTING*

1.) Take an alcohol swab to the stopper of both your peptide vial and the vial of the dilutent.

2.) With a 1cc syringe and draw your preferred dilutent. Choose an amount that will make measuring the final product simple.

1ml(cc) per 10mg vial of Melanotan would mean each 10 mark on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1mg of Melanotan

1ml(cc) per 10 IU vial of HGH would mean each 10 mark on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1 IU of HGH

2ml(cc) per 10mg vial of Melanotan would mean each 10 mark on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1mg of Melanotan

2ml(cc) added to a 10 IU vial of HGH would mean that the 20 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of HGH


3.) Take the syringe with the dilutent and push it into the vial of lyophilized powder letting the dilutent dissolve the peptide.

4.) After all of the dilutent has been added to the vial, gentling swirl (do NOT agitate or violently shake the vial) until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and you are left with a clear liquid. The peptide is now ready for use. Store your now reconstituted peptide in the refrigerator.

*MEASURING*

After you have successfully reconstituted your peptide, now you need to know how to measure the desired amount out for injection. You will want to use a U100 insulin syringe to draw out and inject your product.

Here is the way to figure out how much to draw out. Since you know the amount of IU's/MG's in your vial, we divide this out as follows:

You will need to know the following to be successful -

1ml = 1cc = 100 IU's

We take our dose from the label of the dry lyophilized powder and we divide that into the amount of dilutent used.

example- We used 1cc(ml) of water. We have a 10 IU vial of HGH.
From our formula above we know that 1cc = 100 IU's, so we have 100 IU's of water.
We now divide the 100 IU's (the amount of our water) by 10 IU's (the amount of our HGH)

100 IU / 10 IU = 10

This 10 will perfectly correspond with the markings on a U100 insulin syringe. In our example every 10 mark on our syringe will equal 1 IU of HGH. Want to draw out 2 IU's of GH? ....draw out to the 20 mark on the syringe.

Say you have a 1mg vial and you add 1ML you get
1000mcg/1mL: 10 mcg per IU
1000mcg/2mL: 5 mcg per IU

Say you have a 10mg vial and you add 1ML you get
10mg/1mL: 1 mg per 10 IU
10mg/2mL: .5 mg per 10 IU

Say you have a 20mg vial and you add 1ML you get
20mg/1mL: 2 mg per 10 IU
20mg/2mL: 1 mg per 10 IU

Say you have a 10iu (HGH for example) vial and you add 1ML you get
10iu/1mL: 1 iu per 10 IU (on the syringe - 1/10th the product)
10iu/2mL: 1 iu per 20 IU (on the syringe - still 1/10th the product)

Say you have a 5000iu vial and you add 1ML you get
5000iu/1mL: 500iu per 10 IU
5000iu/2mL: 250iu per 10 IU

To recap, just keep straight:

1.) How much actual product you are dealing with (MG or IU)
2.) How much water (dilutent) you are using to add to powder
3.) Divide the amount of water in units by the amount MG/IU.
4.) This result will equal the measurement on your U100 Insulin syringe per unit
5.) multiply the number you get it step 4 by how many units you want to inject. This is the number to draw to on your syringe

You may still have lots of questions. None of this is set in stone, hope this is helpful. Video demonstration of how to reconstitute and draw up a powdered medication below. Note that the video is just a rough example of what to expect and how to preform. Best of luck!

Reconstitution of a Powdered Medication - YouTube

PT141 Bremelanotide How to Mix and Use the Libido Drug for Men and Women - YouTube


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 6, 2012)

Bump this!


----------

